# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Soi kèo Juventus vs AC Milan, CK Cúp Quốc gia Italia, 2h00 ngày 10/5

## 188bongda

Soi kèo Juventus vs AC Milan
Juventus và AC Milan vẫn luôn là những CLB giàu truyền thống bậc nhất ở Italia. Họ từng cạnh tranh nhau từng danh hiệu một trong nhiều năm trước. Nhưng rồi mỗi đội lại đi vào một lối rẽ khác nhau. Lão Bà đang ngày càng thể hiện sự thống trị dưới bàn tay của HLV Agnelli. Trong khi đó, AC Milan vẫn đang chìm sâu vào sự sa sút. Soi kèo Juventus vs AC Milan.
Tham gia đặt cược 188bet và nhận thưởng 2 triệu đồng tại trang 188bet
Cuộc chuyển giao quyền lực dai dẳng khiến đội bóng áo sọc đỏ đen rơi vào tình trạng lận đận. Nhiều mùa giải vừa qua họ chưa thể vực dậy nổi bản thân. Thượng tầng bất ổn đã ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến các cầu thủ. HLV Gattuso đã làm đủ mọi cách nhưng vẫn không thể cứu vớt nổi một mùa giải thất bại của AC Milan. Soi kèo Juventus vs AC Milan
Xem thêm nhận định bóng đá, soi kèo các trận đấu hấp dẫn và tiến hành đặt cược ngay hôm nay tại bet 188
Ngược lại với Milan bất ổn là Juventus vững chắc và ổn định. Đội bóng thành Turin vẫn giữ được sự ổn định nhiều năm nay. Lão Bà khiến cho những đội còn lại của nước Ý đều phải ghen tị với họ. Juve cũng đã có lần thứ tư liên tiếp vào chơi trận chung kết tại Cúp Quốc gia. Họ đã vô địch ở hai mùa giải gần nhất. 6 năm qua, Juventus cũng chiếm thế độc tôn ở Serie A. Còn hiện tại, họ vẫn đang dẫn đầu và cách đội xếp thứ 2 là Napoli 4 điểm. Nếu không có gì thay đổi, đây sẽ là mùa giải thứ 7 Lão bà đoạt Scudetto.

Trong lịch sử 10 lần đối đầu, Milan không có gì ngoài 1 chiến thắng. Còn lại là 7 lần Juve dành trọn 3 điểm. Trận gần nhất làm khách đến SVĐ Juventus, AC Milan bị “giã” đến 3-1. Thật thiếu cơ sở để tin vào việc Milan sẽ gây khó khăn hay thậm chí đánh bại được Bà Đầm Già lúc này. Soi kèo Juventus vs AC Milan.
Tham gia dk 188bet tạo tài khoản cá cược để nhận nhiều khuyến mãi hấp dẫn nhất trong tháng này.
Bước vào trận chung kết, Milan có đầy đủ lực lượng để chiến đấu. Trong khi đó, Juventus sẽ mất trụ cột Chiellini vì chấn thương.
Dự đoán tỷ số:
Juventus 2-1 AC Milan. Tài cả trận.

----------

